
The Mad Rush to College Is Killing Our Children’s Entrepreneurial Spirit - paulpauper
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/the-mad-rush-to-college-is-killing-our-childrens-entrepreneurial-spirit/
======
Buldak
I'm entirely sympathetic to the idea that intense focus on college admissions
is bad for kids. But it's a little baffling to me to see the harm of this
approach described as limiting of their "entrepreneurial spirit." Maybe I'm
the weird one here, but I have never understood the notion that the
quintessential object of human ambition or thriving is starting a business.

~~~
yesenadam
"After all, the chief business of the American people is business. They are
profoundly concerned with producing, buying, selling, investing and prospering
in the world." \- Calvin Coolidge, 1925

------
fatnoah
My wife and I have exactly two goals for our child. Those are for a) him to be
happy and b) the world to be a better place for having him in it. That's it.
We also realize he has hopes and dreams, so we work hard to instill in him an
understanding of working your hardest, using your strengths, identifying your
weaknesses, and being a good person.

Good grades and test scores are nice, and poor grades aren't a huge deal if
they identify an area where more focus is required. The ARE a big deal if
they're the result of lack of effort. I want him to go to college if what he
wants to do in his life will be facilitated by that. I'm also a firm believer
that college is what you make of it, not what it makes of you.

------
JohnJamesRambo
The mad rush to create startups is killing our children's....

~~~
cjbenedikt
Spot on

------
cafard
Yeah, right. Look what it did to Gates and Zuckerberg.

------
freedomben
> _Liberals who want to make college free have good intentions, and there
> certainly was a time when a college degree offered the most reliable ticket
> to success. But times have changed. Today, plans for free college are
> threatening to make the next generation less entrepreneurial._

It is refreshing to see a well-thought out piece that doesn't demonize and ad
hominem their opponent's position

